# Purdue Researcher Says Larger Gun Magazines Save Lives



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/cam-e/2019/08/01/purdue-researcher-says-larger-gun-magazines-save-lives/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I knew there had to be a correlation. You know, if you have to defend yourself with a single shot pistol, it sure seems like your survival chances would be better with a six shot revolver or 16 shot semi auto handgun. Gee, I’m really surprised..... but at least now we have scientific research to prove that larger magazine capacity is safer than smaller magazines.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.alloutdoor.com/2016/03/23/lemat-grapeshot-9-shot-revolvershotgun-combo-video/


----------

